# Telekom VoIP Zugangsdaten



## netheral (21. Oktober 2011)

Nabend zu später Stunde.

Morgen wird bei uns von der Telekom DSL 16Plus mit Entertain und VoIP geschaltet. Da der Anschluss über meine Eltern läuft, habe ich erst heute mitbekommen, dass keine Zugangsdaten für VoIP eingegangen sind. Das Problem scheinen unzählige Leute zu haben, wenn man sich das Forum des Anbieters anschaut. Und einige warten da bereits über einen Monat auf Zugangsdaten.

Weiss jemand, wie das abläuft? Wenn ich da Montag anrufe wegen den Daten (Morgen schaffe ich es leider zeitlich nicht) und die mir die Daten noch einmal zukommen lassen, betrifft das dann nur VoIP oder auch das komplette Internet? Wenn ja, hieße das im Endeffekt, dass ich locker eine Woche ohne Internet auskommen müsste, weil die Zugangsdaten nicht eingegangen sind. Tolle Wurst...

Ist das so oder habe ich Hoffnung, eine Woche Urlaub nicht komplett internetfrei verbringen zu müssen?
Bzw. geht es sogar, dass man ohne Zugangsdaten die Konfiguartion vornimmt? Ich meine: T-Online Zugangsdaten sowie E-Mail habe ich bereits, da fehlt also im Grunde nur noch die VoIP Telefonnummer. Uns sagte man aber, dass wir unsere Festnetznummer behalten würden. Heute habe ich jedoch gelesen, dass sies nicht einmal möglich sei...

Also so langsam bin ich verwirrt...

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn da jemand zu ein paar Infos hätte. Im Telekomforum gibt es soweit ich weiss nur Copy n' Paste Antworten. :/

Grüße
netheral


----------



## Yellowant (21. Oktober 2011)

Lass dir morgen (also heute) einfach neue Zugangsdaten rausschicken. Danach sollen die dich zu der Sofortkennungshotline verbinden, die können dir wenigstens Daten geben die dir wieder Internetzugang ermöglichen.
Jammer einfach rum und bleib aber nett, bis die dich zu jemanden von der Sofortkennung durchstellen.

mfg
YellowAnt


----------



## wuestenfux (21. Oktober 2011)

Also normalerweise ist es so das sich der speedport die zugangasdaten bei der ersten Anmeldung automatisch zieht. Die Toid ist nämlich auf dem Gerät gespeichert.


----------



## Yellowant (21. Oktober 2011)

ne nix da, keinerlei zugangsdatgen sind auf den Geräten gespeichert. Wenn dann musst du über autoconfig.ip gehen und per Emailadresse anmelden wo dein Telekom Kundencenter dahinter liegt.


----------



## netheral (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke euch.  

So, heute habe ich DSL 16 Plus bekommen und VoIP funktioniert auch.  Die VoIP Nummer ist einfach die normale Telefonnummer, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Läuft perfekt. Ansonsten die Zugangsdaten für die E-Mail. Hoffe nur, dass die auch wirklich die Flat geschaltet haben bei Telefon. Habe da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht einmal. 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Bandbreite für Entertain standardmäßig immer abgezogen wird? Laut Fritzbox kann die Leitung volle 16 k (15,7) fahren, in Speedtests kratzt die Nadel dann jedoch bei 12 k.
Oder ist die Leitung einfach genau so schlapp und der Mitarbeiter hat zu viel versprochen?

Was ich auch nicht mag ist die zwanghafte Nutzung von Interleaving. Der schöne 15er Ping ist dahin. Hallo 35er Ping. Aber das wäre nun sicher Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau, da eh keinem Menschen, der die Zahl nicht sieht, ein Unterschied auffallen wird. Besonders als Nicht-Progamer recht irrelevant dieser kleine Unterschied.

Dafür wirkt die Leitung in Spielen irgendwie "konstanter". Kleine Lags etc. treten kaum noch auf.

Mal schauen, wie es die Tage dann läuft, vllt. sind ja einfach in meiner Umgebung am Fr. Abend viele Leute online.


----------



## danomat (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bekomm bald vdsl 50. Hab letzte Woche bei meinem Onkel v25 eingerichtet. Da zeigt der Router 27mbit an. Ankommen tun nur 23mbit. Der Wert vom Router zeigt an was am Verteiler anliegt. Die Differenz ist leitungsverlust. (Aussage vom tcom Techniker). 
Speedtests zeigen bei ihm auch nur Werte zwischen 12 und 19 Mbit. Lad mal irgendwas bei rapdishare oder steAm. Am besten früh/nachts und nicht am Wochenende. Dann entfaltet sich die volle Bandbreite


----------



## wuestenfux (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne es nur so das was vom Speed abgezogen wird sobald der Receiver für das entertain an ist. Was bei SD Auflösung zwischen 3-5mbit sein sollen bei HD 5-7mbit.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst mit der kompletten Leitung ins Netz gehen, sofern du nicht gerade fernsiehst.

Bei meiner 50k Leitung fallen nur 2-3MBit/s weg. 

Der Ping ist aber schon ärgerlich  Ein 15er Ping sieht halt schon ziemlich cool aus


----------

